# Protector de parlantes



## castro (Dic 19, 2009)

compañeros les dejo el siguiente esquematico el cual sirve para la protecion de parlantes, el circuito funciona...y espero sus comentarios si conocen el esquematico o si construyen el circuito....espero que les serva..


----------



## josco (Ene 24, 2010)

es bueno ese upc1237 lo he visto en amplificadores y equipos modulares de audio habra que probar este diseño!! gracias x el aporte!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2010)

esta bueno pero mira este que ise que esta mas completo ,ademas podes encender y apagar tu amplificador ,control de temperatura ,control de fusibles cortados etc,en una palabra mas funciones para controlar y proteger tus parlantes,
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/control-estado-amplificador-microcontrolador-30259/


----------



## betodj (Feb 8, 2010)

Vaya un saludo desde México al colega Castro. gracias por tu aporte: Pretendo armar el circuito que presentas pero tengo 2 dudas:
1) Orden y numero de pines del upc1237 utilizados en el diagrama
2) hay 2 entradas que dicen "toma de señal de CA" ¿ me puedes explicar al respecto?
De antemano muchas gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2010)

betodj dijo:


> Vaya un saludo desde México al colega Castro. gracias por tu aporte: Pretendo armar el circuito que presentas pero tengo 2 dudas:
> 1) Orden y numero de pines del upc1237 utilizados en el diagrama
> 2) hay 2 entradas que dicen "toma de señal de CA" ¿ me puedes explicar al respecto?
> De antemano muchas gracias...



Buscá el datasheet. Allí está todo completamente explicado.


----------



## sirtexx (Dic 9, 2011)

saludos!!,En este diseño se puede ajustar la tensión a la que los reles cortarían la señal a los parlantes?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2011)

Leé *acá*...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2011)

sirtexx dijo:


> saludos!!,En este diseño se puede ajustar la tensión a la que los reles cortarían la señal a los parlantes?.



¿ De que tensión estas hablando (Escribiendo) ?


----------



## sirtexx (Dic 9, 2011)

Es un protector contra cd no?, entonces los reles van a abrirse cuando detecto cierto nivel de cd, mi pregunta es si ese nivel de cd permisible se puede modificar, si estoy incorrecto en mi suposición porfavor haganmelo saber .. saludos


----------



## ser (May 27, 2018)

Hola,  buenas a toda la comunidad, bueno tengo una duda con respecto a estos protectores de parlantes, se los podría utilizar con amplificadores en bridge? Ya que al ser las dos salidas amplificadas, me da la duda de la conexión...😓 tengo un amplificador con 2 TDA1514A en bridge con un filtro pasa bajo, el cual me funciona perfectamente, solo con el inconveniente de al apagarlo hace un 'bum" o "ploc" bastante apreciable. Tengo entendido que estos protectores de parlantes suavizan el encendido y el apagado quitando este "ploc". De antemano gracias..👏


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2018)

ser dijo:


> Hola,  buenas a toda la comunidad, bueno tengo una duda con respecto a estos protectores de parlantes, se los podría utilizar con amplificadores en bridge? Ya que al ser las dos salidas amplificadas, me da la duda de la conexión...😓 tengo un amplificador con 2 TDA1514A en bridge con un filtro pasa bajo, el cual me funciona perfectamente, solo con el inconveniente de al apagarlo hace un 'bum" o "ploc" bastante apreciable. Tengo entendido que estos protectores de parlantes suavizan el encendido y el apagado quitando este "ploc". De antemano gracias..👏


¿ Circuito adoptado ?
El protector NO suaviza nada, corta la conexión a parlante/s hasta unos segundos después de encendido e inmediatamente al ser apagado


----------



## ser (May 30, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Circuito adoptado ?
> El protector NO suaviza nada, corta la conexión a parlante/s hasta unos segundos después de encendido e inmediatamente al ser apagado


Muchas gracias por la aclaración Fogonazo, pero volviendo a la pregunta, como conectar estos protectores a amplificadores en modo bridge?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)

ser dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la aclaración Fogonazo, pero volviendo a la pregunta, como conectar estos protectores a amplificadores en modo bridge?


Para dar respuesta hay que conocer que circuito adoptaste, y ¿ Que protector piensas emplear ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Circuito adoptado ?. . . .


----------

